

Ask HN: I'm selling http://thank.st - luisivan

Hello everybody,<p>Some time ago I started a spare-time project, Thankst, to give and receive thanks online, so you keep a log of the people that have helped you over the time.<p>As I don't have time to work on it - I have started two startups and as I'm 17 I'm still in high school - I want to sell Thankst.<p>The package includes:<p>- The backend that manages users and thanks. It also signs up all user's friends automatically. It creates profiles on the fly for users founded using the search box that are not signed up. It uses Facebook search so you can thank virtually everybody. You can also invite friends to sign up to Thankst. All the backend is optimized using cache. The database has currently 5200 users with 160 thanks given. It uses AppEngine.<p>- The frontend is optimized at most so the AppEngine costs would be minimal if used by millions of users.<p>- Mobile frontend that can be accesed using http://www.thank.st/?m and works on any mobile browser.<p>- iOS app, which implements all the functionality plus a unique one: Send messages along thanks. It works perfectly and was crafted and coded by one of the best Spanish iOS programmers, Jorge Izquierdo.<p>- Android app, that implements viewing profiles and thanks given but right now search and thanking don't work.<p>- The API, used by the frontend and apps.<p>- The Thanks button, that works similar to the Like or Tweet buttons, but for giving thanks.<p>- Facebook app, which integrates into Timeline and sends invites.<p>- thank.st, a short and cool domain.<p>If you are interested, please let me know at: meATluisivanDOTnet
======
luisivan
Clickable: <http://thank.st>

